# Looking for reviews on the Osprey viper 3 or syncro 3



## DAD BOD (Dec 15, 2017)

I need to replace my 10 year old Camelbak mule. For probably 9 out of the ten years I’ve disliked its bulkiness and always felt it to be uncomfortable and big. It was just one of those things that I simply just dealt with instead of replacing- I dunno. 

I never drank the entire 100oz of water as most of my rides are usually around 2 hours so the 85 oz bladder in both osprey models isn’t an issue. 

I like the idea of the smaller Viper 3 but I’m not able to see one in a store and there aren’t really any good YouTube reviews showing it’s storage capability. I usually only pack my phone, wallet, keys, snack, multi tool and maybe a tube and that’s about it.

Any real world Input on either of these two packs and maybe how they compare to the Camelbak mule would really be helping me out. 
Thanks


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

DAD BOD said:


> I need to replace my 10 year old Camelbak mule. For probably 9 out of the ten years I've disliked its bulkiness and always felt it to be uncomfortable and big. It was just one of those things that I simply just dealt with instead of replacing- I dunno.
> 
> I never drank the entire 100oz of water as most of my rides are usually around 2 hours so the 85 oz bladder in both osprey models isn't an issue.
> 
> ...


Check out the Light Hydration Pack thread on here, also.

I switched from Camelback to Osprey years ago, and love Osprey packs. Have a bigger Raptor and Viper currently, but went through the same process to find a lighter pack for shorter rides.

I bought the Syncro 3, Viper 3 and Camelback Octane, and tried out each of them around the house, with full bladders. The Camelback was actually pretty nice, but it was between the Osprey's. I went back and forth, and chose the Syncro 3 because of it's nice suspended design and it being slimmer, with the weight down a bit more on your back. The Viper sits a bit higher on your back, and fits subtly different. You really should try both. Also, depending on how much you plan on carrying, the Viper gives a bit more room because the Syncro is a more minimal, slimmer fit. A tube will be bulky in the Syncro, but fit better in the Viper. Again, you need to check both out with what you'll be carrying.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Does the viper have the back suspension? I know the syncro does. The syncro would be an easy choice if that were the case. IMO Osprey is superior to camel back by a wide margin.


----------



## DAD BOD (Dec 15, 2017)

Which one will have the minimum amount of space for keys wallet phone and a tube and tool, without having to really pack the stuff in hard. One of my big complaints with the MULE was all of the unused extra space 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Apologies; the thread on Minimalist Hydration Packs is in the Endurance XC Racing forum; not this one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

WHALENARD said:


> Does the viper have the back suspension? I know the syncro does. The syncro would be an easy choice if that were the case. IMO Osprey is superior to camel back by a wide margin.


No, and that's why I chose the Syncro. Great suspension system. Agree re Osprey.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

DAD BOD said:


> Which one will have the minimum amount of space for keys wallet phone and a tube and tool, without having to really pack the stuff in hard. One of my big complaints with the MULE was all of the unused extra space
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hook for keys, wallet and phone and tool can go in the zip pocket, tube can go in the other stuff pocket, but it will be a bit bulky. It's a slim profile pack.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DAD BOD (Dec 15, 2017)

waltaz said:


> Hook for keys, wallet and phone and tool can go in the zip pocket, tube can go in the other stuff pocket, but it will be a bit bulky. It's a slim profile pack.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which pack are you referring to? The viper or syncro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

DAD BOD said:


> Which pack are you referring to? The viper or syncro
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Syncro. Viper has a bit more room out from your back, but no suspension. Syncro is a slimmer, flatter look, with a suspension frame. Syncro is actually slightly lighter, IIRC.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

